# Favorite Comedian's



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

I am a big fan of comedy ... anyone else want to share there favorite comedian's? I'll go first:

Louis CK, Patton Oswalt, Kevin James, Dave Chappelle, Larry David, Brian Possehn, David Cross, Zack Galifinakis, Bob Odenkirk, Tim Heidecker, Eric Wareheim, (don't think these count, but they make me laugh my ass off every Thursday in fall) The cast of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Charlie, Mac, Dennis, Sweet Dee, & Frank

Almost forgot my guilty pleasure - Kathy Griffin


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> I am a big fan of comedy ... anyone else want to share there favorite comedian's? I'll go first:
> 
> Louis CK, Patton Oswalt, Kevin James, Dave Chappelle, Larry David, Brian Possehn, David Cross, Zack Galifinakis, Bob Odenkirk, Tim Heidecker, Eric Wareheim, (don't think these count, but they make me laugh my ass off every Thursday in fall) The cast of It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia - Charlie, Mac, Dennis, Sweet Dee, & Frank
> 
> Almost forgot my guilty pleasure - *Kathy Griffin*



Hello new best friend.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Hello new best friend.



BFF's, for reals? LOL


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> BFF's, for reals? LOL



We'll start working on our super secret handshake in my tree house .


Comedians I like:

Gabriel Iglesias
Chelsea Handler
Carlos Mencia
Dave Chappelle
Debra DiGiovanni
Sarah Silverman
Maria Bamford


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> BFF's, for reals? LOL



Awww...I see the start of something beautiful. 

Harland Williams cracks me up.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 19, 2010)

Favorite comedian's what?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 19, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Favorite comedian's what?



Oh, you grammar hound you.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 19, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Favorite comedian's what?



I was wondering where the hell you were LOL


----------



## Paquito (Jun 19, 2010)

I just have to point out that my new BFF quoted some sweet Golden Girls theme into my rep.

You have just earned a decoder ring, my friend.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 19, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Favorite comedian's what?



Favorite comedian's of comedy










Maria Bamford


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 19, 2010)

Mitch Hedberg was one of my all time favorites, its a shame hes gone. Here's a great Maria Bamford video, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCliYhFqC0g


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 20, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Mitch Hedberg was one of my all time favorites, its a shame hes gone.



Oh yeah, I loved his humor ... RIP


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 20, 2010)

The following make me laugh so hard my sides start to hurt:
RED FOXX
MONIQUE
RICHARD PRYOR
MOMS MABLEY
BERNIE MAC
DAVE CHAPPELLE
FLIP WILSON
GEORGE WALLACE (NOT THE FORMER GOVERNOR)
AND OF COURSE JAY ANTHONY BROWN!

As you can see I don't like too many of the crappy new comedians of today. They are just not funny to me.


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 20, 2010)

Jeff Dunham
Pablo Francisco
Jim Gaffigan


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 20, 2010)

All of the above plus Ralphie May.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 20, 2010)

Off the top of my head, I remember laughing till it hurt watching the Benny Hill show 








and

Carol Burnett






soo many good ones...


----------



## shortfat (Jun 20, 2010)

George Carlin (RIP) and Lily Tomlin, to name two more.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 20, 2010)

I love a good slapstick set. Charlie Chaplin is a favourite of mine and was the first male I dressed as for Halloween. It started a trend. 

I also love and miss the original three stooges. 

And Jim Carrey. Love love love Jim Carrey. 

What about The Queen of Mean?


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have no idea who most of the people mentioned in this thread are 

But here's my list:
Billy Connolly
Ross Noble
Bill Bailey
Robin Williams
Eddie Izzard
Dara O'Briain
George Carlin


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jun 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Favorite comedian's what?



Will, I love you.

Bill Bailey--missed out on Lord of the Rings, somehow.

Eddie Izzard--Cake or Death?

Dara O'Briain--The Milky Bars are on me!

Harry Hill--I like fish fingers....but I also like sausages....which one is better? There's only one way to find out.....FIIIIIIGHT!

I'll probably think of a lot more as soon as the editing time is up!


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 20, 2010)

you know this question is going to haunt me cause there are soo many I think I was always more into comedy than music as a teenager


Love love love

Billy Connolly, Lenny Henry, Dawn French, Jennifer Saunders, Supergirly, The Doug Anthony All stars, Scared weird little guys, lano and woodly, tripod, Ross Noble, Adam Hills, will Anderson, Molly shannon, Bill Bailey, Eddie Murphey, Judith Lucy, Alan Davies, Jerry Lewis, Jason Byrne, Rich Hall, Eddie Izzard, Robyn Williams, Billy Crystal, Alonzo Boden, Eddie Ifft, Lily Tomlin, Kathy griffin, Maria Bamford, 

AND I can gaurantee I will post this and over the next few days think of loads more


----------



## mantis_shrimp (Jun 20, 2010)

Dara Ó Briain, Frankie Boyle, Billy Connolly, Ross Noble and stuff


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 20, 2010)

I know what the op asked, but every time I look at the thread I keep on reading it as, favorite Canadian . . . And that's an even harder choice to make.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know what the op asked, but every time I look at the thread I keep on reading it as, favorite Canadian . . . And that's an even harder choice to make.



If someone says Justin Beiber, I'm going to blow up Canada.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know what the op asked, but every time I look at the thread I keep on reading it as, favorite Canadian . . . And that's an even harder choice to make.



You know the answer is me 
Don't lie.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 20, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> You know the answer is me
> Don't lie.



Well yeah, but I don't want to upset the other canadians off either.


----------



## Tenacious Dave (Jun 20, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I have no idea who most of the people mentioned in this thread are
> 
> But here's my list:
> Billy Connolly
> ...



Good to see British comedians finally mentioned haha!
gotta agree Ross Noble is a god! a god of improvisation!
my list:

Ross Noble
Lee Mack
Ricky Gervais
Andy Kaufman
Eddie Murphy (back in the day lol)
Lee Evans
Frankie Boyle
Robin Williams


----------



## FinagleBroth (Jun 20, 2010)

For me it would be anyone who can make me laugh; I'm easily amused and any comedians/actors/whatevers listed here have likely succeded at some point in my life.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't believe no one else mentioned the late great Richard Pryor!


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 20, 2010)

-I LOVE Dave Chappelle.
-I also loved the original kings of comedy aka Steve Harvey, Bernie Mac, Cedric the Entertainer and DL Hughley
-Chris Tucker was hilarious! i don't know why he quit stand up comedy.
-Both Alan Carr and Russell Brand stand-up 
-Bruce Bruce and Lavell Crawford who are both BHM's are both Hilarious! I stumbled upon them on youtube. 
-Katt Williams
-Martin Lawrence stand-up comedy (but i loathe his movies lol!)


----------



## xxeell (Jun 20, 2010)

I think Jonah Hill is hilarious in both Stand up and his movies.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok this is my favorite right now, His name is Jo Koy, Gotta look him up!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYzuRfcIRAQ


----------



## orinoco (Jun 21, 2010)

all this british comedians and still no mention of our gloriously offensive mini-BHM comedian Richard Herring! shame on u people!


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 21, 2010)

I got to give my British brothers some props for the following comedie's:

Look Around You
Peep Show
The Office
I'm With Alan Partridge
The Mighty Boosh


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 21, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> I got to give my British brothers some props for the following comedie's:
> 
> Peep Show
> The Office



Peep show was pure genius! and i loved the office too.

In terms of brit comedy shows i'm a big fan of:
Shameless
The Inbetweeners
Extras
15 storeys high


----------



## orinoco (Jun 21, 2010)

did Peep Show end and nobody told me?!!  it is pure genius and still going strong! i just need to find my own real life Dobbie 

gotta give a mention to the IT Crowd, if only cos it is starting a new series on friday and nerds may want to rejoice.



supersizebbw said:


> Peep show was pure genius! and i loved the office too.
> 
> In terms of brit comedy shows i'm a big fan of:
> Shameless
> ...


----------



## inkedinto (Jun 21, 2010)

orinoco said:


> gotta give a mention to the IT Crowd, if only cos it is starting a new series on friday and nerds may want to rejoice.



OH MY GOD YES!!! *squeels with excitement* I can watch this show over and over and die laughing every time. I've been waiting sooo long.

and no blowing up canada.. we can't be faulted for our exportation of terrible musicians.. we also export some good ones!!

Fav. Comedians..
Russell Peters!! - he kills me constantly
Jeff Dunham
Big Jay Oakerson
Rick Mercer
and all the guys from The kids in the Hall


----------



## Kbbig (Jun 21, 2010)

DEMETRI MARTIN! I can't believe no one has mentioned him yet. I don't think stupid or loud/yelly standup is funny, like Larry the Cable Guy, Katt Williams or Sam Kinison. Demetri appeals to the smart part of my humor cortex, as he is really dry and intelligent and just kind of random. I will link to some of his stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdWGWh0p77o&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuOaVRerZLY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z14OoYMVQrk&feature=related

Also, he's really quotable.

Game Set Match = Tennis
Set Match Run = Arson

They call it fishing, but they should call it what it really is: trickin' and killin'.

Hot potato is a very different game when the people playing are starving; then it's more like "my potato".


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

I not only love Eddie Izzard but I want to:

Possess him
Secks him
and Consume him 

In that order. 

Maybe we'll trade makeup tips first.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jun 22, 2010)

Jim Gaffigan makes me laugh till i cry...and piddle


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 22, 2010)

I loved Colin Murphy when he presented The Blizzard of Odd.

(Translation: Some irish comedian you never heard of when he presented a show you never heard of)


----------



## Zowie (Jun 22, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> I loved Colin Murphy when he presented The Blizzard of Odd.
> 
> (Translation: Some irish comedian you never heard of when he presented a show you never heard of)



OH OH OH I know Colin Murphy!


----------



## PinkRodery (Jun 22, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> I loved Colin Murphy when he presented The Blizzard of Odd.
> 
> (Translation: Some irish comedian you never heard of when he presented a show you never heard of)



Have you ever seen him live? He's amazing. XD


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 22, 2010)

I just watched Chirstopher Titus's Norman Rockwell Is Bleeding special last night on YouTube. I love his brand of just dark enough humor.


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> OH OH OH I know Colin Murphy!



Oh really? Awesome haha. I thought no one here would have.



PinkRodery said:


> Have you ever seen him live? He's amazing. XD



Nope. He was doing a show in my town a while ago but i forgot about it. I was sad >:


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 23, 2010)

Late Entry:

Unintentional Comedian

*George W Bush*


----------



## youareneverready (Jun 23, 2010)

Dylan Moran
Ed Byrne
Frankie Boyle
Russell Howard
Maria Bamford
Jim Jeffires
Bill Bailey
Mark Watson
Tim Minchin
Shappi Khorsandi


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm just going to say Comedy Central and HBO... I found so many fav's from those channels.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jun 25, 2010)

Kbbig said:


> DEMETRI MARTIN! I can't believe no one has mentioned him yet. I don't think stupid or loud/yelly standup is funny, like Larry the Cable Guy, Katt Williams or Sam Kinison. Demetri appeals to the smart part of my humor cortex, as he is really dry and intelligent and just kind of random. I will link to some of his stuff.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdWGWh0p77o&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuOaVRerZLY&feature=related
> ...



Agreed! I love his show "Important Things With Demetri Martin," and I saw his stand-up special for the first time the other day.

"This chart represents how funny a fart is based on where it happens...my face, that's not funny at all, that's negative...my brother's face, that's off the charts!"


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 26, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Jim Gaffigan makes me laugh till i cry...and piddle



Hot Pocket...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 26, 2010)

Patton Oswalt- I just love his style and stories. Always cracks me up.
Gabriel Iglesias- Great impressions. Just insane.
Richard Pryor- One of the best. 
Dave Chappelle - The show just solidified it.
Lewis Black
Redd Foxx
And Katt Williams is currently growing on me a bit At first I thought he was ok, but recently I've been watching more of his content. He's pretty funny in my book.

Just a sample of my favs.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 26, 2010)

I love Katt Williams...didn't like him at first, but his whole premise of just talking shit on everyone really appeals to me. 

And I love, love, love John Pinette. I've seen him live like 6 times and he just never gets old.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jun 26, 2010)

Gotta agree on John Pinette.


----------



## Joe944 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lots of good comedians listed here, nobody mentioned Joe Rogan yet though, I love his standup!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 27, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I love *Katt Williams*...didn't like him at first, but his whole premise of just talking shit on everyone really appeals to me.
> 
> And I love, love, love John Pinette. I've seen him live like 6 times and he just never gets old.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_mfUmyyjJQ&feature=related

The way he just had that outburst makes me laugh every time. lol


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 28, 2010)

I remember watching "BET's Comedy View" and catching some pretty funny up and coming folks like Katt Williams, D.L. Hughley, Steve Harvey, Bernie Mac and Cedric The Entertainer. Totally unrelated..lol..one guy that tickles me that is every now is Aziz Ansari.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 28, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Totally unrelated..lol..one guy that tickles me that is every now is Aziz Ansari.



I completely left out Aziz! Ahhh man, those "Human Giant" guys are the shizz! Aziz's last comedy special had me rollin' ... when he had the facebook war with his cousin, that was classic!


----------



## BeerMe (Jun 28, 2010)

I loved watching stand-up years ago but just lost the interest to follow it somewhere along the way. 

My favorites were Louis CK, Mitch Hedberg and Patton Oswalt. But I like Katt Williams and Daniel Tosh's recent stuff too.

I like Aziz but his sketch comedy is much better than his stand-up.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Gotta agree on John Pinette.


HOW could I have forgotten Pinette???


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 29, 2010)

The Amazing Jonathan!!!!!
Dennis Wolfberg

more to come...


----------



## Zowie (Jun 29, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> HOW could I have forgotten Pinette???



I feel like an idiot, I had a chance to see him live at the comedy fest in July, but thought about buying my tickets too late. Sold out...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

I saw Don Rickles live. I LOVED him. Hockey Puck....ROFL

I also met and saw Denis Leary perform before he was hot shit. He was true to his song, an asshole.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have recently compiled my list of the Top 5 Funniest Human Beings Alive Today. And it's in this order.

1) Colin Quinn
2) Jim Norton
3) Jay Mohr
4) Patrice O'Neal
5) Louis C.K.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 11, 2010)

Eddie Izzard FTW!

and following him is Adam Corolla. I totally have a man crush on him. 

and dane cook, he's such a dbag but i crack up everytime he laughs at his own jokes!


----------



## bigpulve (Jul 11, 2010)

1. Uncontested, without a doubt George Carlin 
Richard Pryor
Jo Koy
Joe Rogan
Daniel Tosh
Old Dane Cook
Dave Attell
Doug Benson
Dob Davidoff
Bob Saget

Just to name a few. I always have a problem remember comedians for some reason.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 11, 2010)

Dave Gorman, Eddie Izzard, Mitch Benn, Russell Howard, Dara O Briain are all guys I like a lot, but my current favourite comedian is Marcus Brigstocke.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 11, 2010)

I am my own favorite comedian, to be quite honest. I'm fuckin funny.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 17, 2010)

I was watching Tosh.O and found something that just really tickled me..newest dance crazes...enjoy


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 17, 2010)

I love John Pinette. Plus he's cute.... :wubu:


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 17, 2010)

I just got done watching this documentary called I Am Comic. It was great, I highly recommend it. Part of my love of standup is I love to get behind the curtain. I love the creation of the jokes, the comedians themselves, just the whole craft.

I'm actually working on my own set. Trying to get a tight ten, then I'll do some open mics.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am my own favorite comedian, to be quite honest. I'm fuckin funny.



Speaking of which. Weren't you supposed to show us footage of that show you did? I was really impressed by that.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 17, 2010)

aziz ansari


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 17, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I remember watching "BET's Comedy View" and catching some pretty funny up and coming folks like Katt Williams, D.L. Hughley, Steve Harvey, Bernie Mac and Cedric The Entertainer. *Totally unrelated..lol..one guy that tickles me that is every now is Aziz Ansari*.





vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> aziz ansari



Aziz rocks...but WTF is up with this sentence...:doh:


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 17, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Aziz rocks...but WTF is up with this sentence...:doh:



what?..my lack of capitalization or punctuation? lol thats how i roll


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 17, 2010)

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> what?..my lack of capitalization or punctuation? lol thats how i roll



LOL

I'm talking about my sentence mayane...the one I highlighed...its totally effed up..the shame ..the shame


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 17, 2010)

meh, it works 

p.4 own


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Nov 26, 2010)

Familiar with Frankie Boyle. Although I love Eddie Izzard


----------



## Italian Dough Boy (Nov 27, 2010)

I saw Katt Williams before he got famous open up for Damon Wayans in Vegas and he killed.
My favorite comics of all time...
Mitch Hedberg, Richard Pryor, Colin Quinn, Dave Attell, Dave Chappelle, Eddie Murphy, Redd Foxx, Demitri Martin and Zach Galifianakis.


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm amazed that nobody has mentioned Doug Stanhope. Easily the best comedian currently working.

He's the Bill Hicks of the past two decades.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 27, 2010)

Eddie Izzard, he's an Executive transvestite!


----------



## Italian Dough Boy (Nov 28, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I'm amazed that nobody has mentioned Doug Stanhope. Easily the best comedian currently working.
> 
> He's the Bill Hicks of the past two decades.



Yeah I forgot to mention him, he is great and whenever he is interviewed he is comedy gold as well.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 28, 2010)

I hear Stanhope all the time on O&A. imo he's over rated at best.

Two weeks ago I went to go see Jim Breuer in Orlando though, and there is nothing overrated about him.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 28, 2010)

I was very surprised by Bo Burnham's newest special "Words, Words, Words". The kid has quite the knack for puns and brilliant wordplay.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 28, 2010)

Seriously, every time i see this thread i think it says "favorite canadians" and i always to come in and post "surly."


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 28, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Seriously, every time i see this thread i think it says "favorite canadians" and i always to come in and post "surly."



melian! 

oooh, i mean uhhhh, dane cook is funny too... and let's not forget mitch hedberg!


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 29, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> dane cook is funny too...




.......No.


----------



## johniav (Nov 29, 2010)

Andrew Dice Clay, George Carlon.


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 29, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> dane cook is funny too...



"Look! I'm flailing and talking loudly! Clearly this is the epitome of comedy!"


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 29, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> "Look! I'm flailing and talking loudly! Clearly this is the epitome of comedy!"



i know, right?! and then he does that goofy ass laugh and it's all over for me, lol


----------



## JulieD (Nov 29, 2010)

I like Adam Sandler...his dorkyness makes him sexy :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 29, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I hear Stanhope all the time on O&A. imo he's over rated at best.
> 
> Two weeks ago I went to go see Jim Breuer in Orlando though, and there is nothing overrated about him.



oooh jealous! i have such a boner for that man!


----------



## samuraiscott (Nov 29, 2010)

Katt Williams, Sam Kinnison, Robin Williams.


----------



## Italian Dough Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

Breuer is pretty funny but Opie and Anthony aren't.


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 30, 2010)

I asked this one page one and I still haven't gotten an answer.

Favorite comedian's _*what?*_


----------



## Italian Dough Boy (Nov 30, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I asked this one page one and I still haven't gotten an answer.
> 
> Favorite comedian's _*what?*_



LOL favorite comedian's hat or maybe favorite comedian's mustache.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 30, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I asked this one page one and I still haven't gotten an answer.
> 
> Favorite comedian's _*what?*_



Favourite comedian's grammar got nun.

Edit, LOL.


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 5, 2010)

My personal favorite is the late Richard Pryor...


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 5, 2010)

Demetri Martin. He does this one bit with his guitar... One morning I was on the way to the airport at like 4:30 am, and my buddy put it in on the way there. That's the only time I've ever laughed so hard I cried.


----------

